# Linux auf einem Notebook



## Graf von Stauffenber (10. April 2002)

Hi 

Ich hab ne Frage, ich habe noch nix mit Linux gemacht, aber ich will mal beginnen mich damit zu befassen, da wollt ich fragen, kann ich einen kleinen LAN-Server, so mit Benutzer-Anmeldung auf einem Notebook laufen lassen? 

cya
Graf


----------



## Warhamster (10. April 2002)

Vom Prinzip her schon.
Am besten du machst dich gleich ran, testet es und berichtest uns davon.

Viel Glück und bis denn dann.

MfG Warhamster


----------



## port29 (10. April 2002)

Rechner=Rechner

Linux kann man auf jedem System laufen lassen, Ich verstehe nicht, wo das  Problem jetzt sein sollte


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Warhamster _
> *Vom Prinzip her schon.
> Am besten du machst dich gleich ran, testet es und berichtest uns davon.
> 
> ...



Ich werde dann hier im Forum meine ersten Eindrücke berichten. Aber es wird noch eine weile dauern, denn ich warte noch auf Suse Linux Version 8.0, die müsste nächste Woche kommen.

cya
Graf


----------



## Warhamster (10. April 2002)

Jo, guddi.


----------



## nexus (11. April 2002)

http://www.linux-laptop.net/

Die Seite für Linux-notebooks. 

Hunderte Erfahrungsberichte zu fast allen Notebooks mit vielen verschiedenen Distributionen. 
Auch vieles in deutsch. 

MFG

nexus


----------



## Christoph (11. April 2002)

@Graf von Stauffenber

nope
 und was is mit deinen eindrücken???


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (11. April 2002)

@hochi

Wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, warte noch auf Suse Linux 8.0

Bekomme ich erst am 16.

cya
Graf


----------



## port29 (14. April 2002)

naja, ob du das schon am 16en bekommen wirst, das bezweifele ich, da SuSE die 8.0er Version schon am 28.3 angekündigt hat. Ich warte auch schon bis die Version rauskommt.


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (14. April 2002)

@port29

Ich habe am Donnerstag den 11.04 die Bestätigung von Amazon bekommen, dass meine Bestellung (Suse Linux 8.0) versandt worden ist.
Mal sehen ob die Bestellung bald bei mir Eintrifft.

cya
Graf


----------



## port29 (14. April 2002)

ok, sag dann bitte bescheid...


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (15. April 2002)

@port29

So bald die Bestellung bei mir eintrifft werde ich hier einen Eintrag posten!!

cya
Graf


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

Sorry, dass es so lange gedauert hat aber hier meine ersten Eindrücke mit Suse Linux 8.0 auf dem IPC-Topnote H. 

Da ich in Sachen Linux totales Neuland betrete habe ich eine automatische Installationen gewählt. Die Installation lief ohne jegliche Probleme ab, ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit den Treibern. Suse Linux 8.0 installiert ähnlich wie bei WIN XP alle Treiber vor. Der Apache Webserver war ebenso sehr schnell installiert und funktionierte auch gleich. Mit MYSQL hatte ich etwas Probleme aber das lag sicher nicht an der Hardware sondern an meinen Kenntnissen bei Linux. Ich habe aber MYSQL nach einer Weile auch zum Laufen gebracht. Dann habe ich mich mal über einen Half-Life-Server gewagt. Der hat mir weniger Probleme bereitet als MYSQL. Ich habe mich jetzt schon ein bisschen in Linux eingearbeitet und bin durch und durch begeistert. Trotz Notebook läuft alles sehr stabil. Ich werde mich noch diese Woche mit dem Samba-Fileserver und dem FTP-Server Pure-FTP befassen. Ich werde hier dann noch meine weiteren Erfahrungen posten.

cya
Graf


----------



## SirSalomon (23. April 2002)

Jetzt wäre es ja mal interessant zu wissen, wie das Notebook ausgestattet ist...

Sonst kann man (resp. ich selbst) sich kaum einen Eindruck darüber machen. Da ich selber einen Laptop von Toshiba habe kenn ich da halt einige Probleme von. Wenn SuSE es vielleicht mal geschafft hat, sich von den "alten Sorgen" zu trennen, ist es vielleicht eine alternative Lösung zur RedHat auf einem Notebook.

Also, schreib mal, was Dein Notebook so im Gehäuse hat, wäre nett.


----------



## Christoph (23. April 2002)

mmmh, ich kann mir auch nichts unter den Eindrücken vorstellen! so was von ungenau !

.nope gr33tz!


----------



## SirSalomon (23. April 2002)

Mir geht's ja genauso  Ein wenig Info's wären wirklich nett...

So, z.B., was für eine Soundkarte (ac97 mit Intel-Chipsatz). Vielleicht ist das Notebook ja sogar eines der Sorte, die nach ACPI ohne BIOS-Einstellungen auskommt. Dann würde mich die Sache mit dem Sound brennend interessieren.

Was natürlich auch interessatn ist, wie sich das Notebook auf Stromsparfunktionen verhällt. Was nutzt mir ein Linux auf dem Notebook, wenn alle Energieoptionen "ausgeschaltet" sind  

Aber der Graf macht das schon und sucht bestimmt die Infos zusammen.


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

@SirSalomon

Hier die Hardware-Daten meines Notebooks

*Prozessor*
  Pentium 3 (Coppermine) 800 MHZ
*Hauptspeicher*
  128 MB RAM
*Festplatte*
  Fujitsu MHM2200AT (20 GB)
*DVD/CD-ROM*
  TORiSAN DVD-ROM DRD-U824
*Video*
  SIS630
*Audio*
  SIS630 PCI Audio Accelerator
*LAN*
  SIS900 10/100 Ethernet Adapter
*Monitor*
  14,1" TFT

_Diese Daten stammen aus der YAST Hardware Info_


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

@hochi

Danke


----------



## SirSalomon (23. April 2002)

Na, fein. Ohne jetzt Dein Laptop, oder auch Deine Arbeit, abzuwerten, ist das Notebook doch "nur" ein Standard-Notebook...

Hätt ich Dir im Vorfeld schon schreiben können, das da Linux vom feinsten drauf läuft 

Der SiS-Grafikchipsatz arbeitet mit einer auflösung von 1024x768, richtig? wie schaut es denn mit den Stromsparfunktionen aus? klappt die Einbindung von ACPI richtig?

Noch eine Frage, die mich interessiert, das Notebook hat keinen Firewire-Anschluß, oder doch?


----------



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

@SirSalomon

Die Stromspar-Funktionen funktionieren problemlos, besser als bei WINXP auf meinem Notebook.

Nein das Notebook hat keinen Firewire-Anschluss.

cya
Graf


----------



## Warhamster (23. April 2002)

Moin.

Danke für die ganzen Infos. Ist sehr interessant.

MfG Warhamster


----------



## SirSalomon (27. April 2002)

Ich sag's ja... Dein Laptop ist eines von der "Stange" durchaus nicht schlecht und für Linuxinstallationen kein Problem.

Mir geht das zur Zeit mit einem Toshiba Tecra 8200 genauso. Installieren und es läuft. Bei der neuen RedHat 7.3ß wird sogar die Eicon-Diva-Karte erkannt. Ansprechen kann ich sie zwar nóch immer nicht, liegt aber am fehlenden Treiber 

Ein anderes Laptop von mir (Satelite 5000-204) macht da schon mehr Probleme. Das gute Stück hat in dem Sinne kein Bios. Somit kann ich die Soundkarte auch nicht aus dem Plug'n'Play nehmen. Aber auch dabei komme ich immer wieder kleine Schritte voran. Wenn da noch einer Hilfestellungen hat (bitte nicht den Link http://www.linux-laptop.net, der hilft mir nicht mehr weiter), dem e´mpfange ich mit riesen Armen


----------



## dave_ (27. April 2002)

in ct 5/2002 gabs einen sehr interessanten artikel über das thema, falls die noch wer rumliegen hat oder online schauen will


----------



## Obi_Wan (30. Juli 2003)

Meine ersten Eindrücke waren leider nicht so schön. Ich hab hier meinen Rechner stehn und dann dacht ich mir mal einiges Tages warum ich mir nicht mal Suse Linux 8.0 auf ne andere partition platziere da ich ja sowieso 2 Festplatten hab. Allerdings was mich gestört hat dann sobald er meine Soundkarte starten wollte ist mir das komplette System abgekackt.

Meine Daten:

Prozessor:
Intel Pentium 4 (1.7 GHZ)
Graka:
Geforce 4 Ti 4200
Sound:
Soundblaster Audigy 2 Platinum
Fesplatte:
eine 40 GB und eine 100 GB (Da kenn ich die Details leider nicht)...

Kennt jemand zufällig irgentwelche Treiber für Suse 8.0 die ich mir draufschieben kann damit ich Linux auch vollständig und mit Sound nutzen kann?

Danke 

Obi


----------

